# Can you actually buy an ADA style tank online for a fair price?



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I've read about people building their own or having local shops make them - I don't think those are really options for me in my area. I know Amano sells them, but gimme a break. 

Is there anywhere on the internet that I can order a high quality rimless glass aquarium with very clean minimal silicon for a fair price? A way of getting one that doesn't involve purchasing right angle clamps or spending a down payment on a new house?

At first, I thought ADA stuff was ridiculously priced, but the more I look into other options, the better and better placing an order with them is looking. Jeez. Any suggestions that are relatively easy?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

The only way to obtain one in the USA is to have it custom made or to purchase one of the ADA tanks from ADG. If you decide to go the custom route I suggest you use www.aquariumobsessed.com up in Toronto, Canada. Their prices are a little cheaper than ADA and he makes quality stuff that he will back up with a warranty. 

As to the price of ADA goods they are all superior quality and worth every penny in my experience. We actually are able to get these products cheaper than they sell for in Japan so I have a hard time complaining about the prices.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I should find out what the shipping on a 75 ADA would be. I wanted to know of there were any other manufacturers.

Why do you guys think the major manufacturers aren't jumping at the opportunity to supply this niche? Are they not paying attention or is it a warranty/structural issue?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's a cost issue pure and simple. How many people in the US would pay $100 for a 10-12 gallon tank alone?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yup, there just isn't enough demand for such tanks.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

But *I* want one. 

Maybe I'm self-absorbed, but that should be reason enough. :wink:

Seriously, there isn't much demand for freshwater plants, but I believe that if more places carried them the larger population would realize that *they exist* and the demand would rise to meet the supply. I think the same thing would apply to ADA style aquariums. I doubt there was much demand in Japan for ADA style aquariums before the Japanese were introduced to the first ADA tank. What's so hard about a manufacturer putting one on their website and building them as custom jobs as demand calls and then vamping up production if the demand increases.

Amano seems to have made a killing on it. I can't believe American businesses aren't looking to get a piece of the action.

If you build it, they will come.

I wonder where the closest tanksmith is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

The aquarium business is not a very profitable one to begin with so it's hard to get stores to take a risk on new products. Especially when those products cost big bucks. There is one store that opened in San Francisco that carries what seems to be exclusively ADA products.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> The aquarium business is not a very profitable one to begin with so it's hard to get stores to take a risk on new products. Especially when those products cost big bucks. There is one store that opened in San Francisco that carries what seems to be exclusively ADA products.


Yep! Contact George, he may be able to get you a good price!
415-929-8883
[email protected]
http://www.e-aquaria.com/aquaforest.html


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

How well would an acrylic 75 gallon work since I don't seem to be able to get anyone around here to take my money on glass?

I mean, they are already very clear, so no Starfire pricing, the seams will be at least as clean as any glass tank, and I just might be able to actually GET ONE. I'm very careful with my tanks so I doubt I would scratch it much and if I did, wouldn't they disappear when it's full of water since the refractive properties are virtually identical? It'd have the bracing around the top, but a regular 75 would have a center brace, so there's gonna be something up there no matter what.

Why do people seem to be so intent on getting glass? What don't I know?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

They both have their advantages and disadvantages. Glass doesn't scratch as easily is it's big selling point. It also tends to be a lot cheaper. Acylic is clearer and can stand up to a abuse a tad more...say if junior bumps into the tank by accident. The scratching on acrylic that you really have to worry about is on the outside.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Some Pros and Cons of each

Glass is usually less expensive for a given size then acrylic. 
Acrylic is lighter and easier to move around. 
Snails/Plecos can leave teeth marks in Acrylic, granted takes a long time. 
Acrylic will bow some, that makes some people leery.
Acrylic tops are not as open as glass, a little harder to reach in and scape.
Over time, a long time with quality material, acrylic actually absorbs water. 

If I was in the market for an acrylic tank I'd look at the SeaClear or Tennacor brands for common sizes. For custom stuff I'd check on Reef Central, there is some guy there who's name I forget that makes incredible Acrylic tanks. They are incredibly priced to boot. 

Personally I'm a fan of glass and if I really wanted the starphire look and was in the postion to purchase it I'd go with Aquarium Obssessed.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

A few stores in my area are selling tanks at cost. Guess it drives the rest of the business... 



grandmasterofpool said:


> The aquarium business is not a very profitable one to begin with so it's hard to get stores to take a risk on new products. Especially when those products cost big bucks.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

gnatster said:


> Snails/Plecos can leave teeth marks in Acrylic, granted takes a long time.


My acrylic tank now looks like shower pane :icon_frow Never again any kind of pleco in acrylic tank.

Another difference between acrylic and glass is, acrylic provides far better insulation. If the room is cold, it will cut down the heating cost.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure, pretty soon that somewhere in China, they'll start making rimless tanks. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

random_alias said:


> But *I* want one.
> 
> Maybe I'm self-absorbed, but that should be reason enough. :wink:
> 
> ...



You can't begin to compare the Japanese market and the US market. They will pay $10 for a single apple and $5 for a single cherry. Both of which are shipped from Washington state.

You can get a custom tank done. It's all a matter of money. No commercial manufacturer is going to make them if there is not a market. Any decent glass shop can build one.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Any decent glass shop can build one.


 Good idea to choose one that has some experience building tanks.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Agreed, just go build one unless you want to spend a fortune buying an ADA tank, plus whats so good about there tanks anyways? just becuase it is frameless and has an ADA tag at the bottom of the tank? 

People these days are spending more than they should for what they want.

http://www.qualityangels.com , contact them, they'll build a frameless tank for you.


----------



## bbing (May 26, 2005)

Lee Mar in San Diego manufactures rimless euro-style tanks. Im not sure what the ADA standard is but Oceanic and Lee Mar make rimless beveled edge tanks with black silicone. My Dad just bought one 3 months ago from Lee Mar. Bit spendy but looks bitchen. Had to be ordered custom. He had them build a custom sump that takes up the whole friggin cabnet stand. He had to cut into the subframe just to fit his RXLT-30.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

The good thing about ADA tanks is that they let me know they exist. That's a big plus for me. Also, they aren't one-off jobs where I have to pay for someone to do something when I'm not sure if they even know what silicone is. There aren't many tank fabs around here.

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll check them out. 

I'm just tired of having to order everything. I had to order my gravel, my shrimp, most of the fish I've purchased, my filter, my glass tops, even my fish food, my ferts, all my plants, my light bulbs, my CO2 cylinder and all the rest of the setup, my heater, my UV...EVERYTHING. I even had to order the RO unit so I could turn my rusty water into liveable water. I have to order my Equilibrium. I have to order my filter pads. I have to order my tubing. I have to order my elbows. I guess I'm just getting frustrated that it's not like I can walk into a store, ask questions, buy something and go home with it these days. I've never even seen a CF lighting hood in real life. I need to move.

Like I said, I'll find out what the deal is with the places you've all mentioned.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like you really live out in the sticks. Do you have to grow your own food also?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Random- sounds tough! Stick with it bro....it will pay off. roud:


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

random_alias said:


> Seriously, there isn't much demand for freshwater plants, but I believe that if more places carried them the larger population would realize that *they exist* and the demand would rise to meet the supply.


Believe what you will, but that's very wrong. That's not how it works...at least if you want to stay in business for very long.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't really live out in the sticks, Eastern NC. I think there's just lousy LFS around here. I don't understand why. There was a pretty good one near East Carolina University, but it went out of business or was sold or something. Taken over I think. There's a lot of incompetence around here - things often getting done wrong or half assed. No way I would ask a local place that cuts glass for doors or windows to try their hand at building a 75 gallon rimless aquarium for me. 

Isn't saying that I'm wrong kinda like saying that advertising is useless? I'm saying let people know the stuff exists and that they can get it. Then supply it as the demand suits. Or at least that's what I'm trying to say. It's not like they'd have to do any major R&D or alter assembly lines. Make one tank, plop it on your webpage, and see what happens. Just because the ADA tanks are lot more expensive than standard tanks doesn't mean an American version would have to be. Think about it. No importing. No duties or taxes or whatever and all that extra shipping. What if All Glass Aquariums made the tanks. The thicker glass would cost more, but think about the sheer massive volume of glass they order. I'm sure they get huge discounts. They wouldn't be a local guy ordering just enough thick glass to do your one custom tank. Is offering an ADA style product line really that much of a risk for someone like AGA. They supply Walmart and practically everywhere else already. I would imagine they're stable enough to try to reach new customers. Even Walmart is revamping to offer products to more wealthy customers because they realize the value and size of that customer base.

I still don't understand how a company can know the demand for a product that their customers don't know exists. How do you know if people will want something if they've never seen it or heard of it. I think it's just an excuse to be lazy and keep reelin in the dough on tech from 30+ years ago.

I just made something. It's in my hand. I will make more of them if enough people will promise to buy it. Will you buy it? No, I don't have any right now. No, I can't tell you what it is. No, I won't even let you know about it. No interest? Well, I guess I'll scrap the product.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

random_alias said:


> I should find out what the shipping on a 75 ADA would be.


www.aquariumobsessed.com gave me a nice quote on a tank, such as the one you are looking for. Unfortunately the shipping cost to Connecticut (much less NC) was about the same price as the tank.

I found people on the west coast that would build them, but would not ship them to the east coast.

And ADG was kind enough to suggest that I contact my local Oceanic shop to see if Oceanic would build one for me. Because they knew that the cost of shipping a big ADA tank from Texas would approach the cost of the tank.

And my Oceanic people never called back. So I built one.

It's a dilemma.

I went through all this same debate


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

random,

Maybe you should take some business classes. Building aquariums as a "one off" item is VERY expensive. As would be the shipping. The cost of the glass really has very little to do with it.

And yes they would have to alter assembly lines and yes they would have to do major R&D just to cover their butts. I'm sure that most of the major tank manufacturers have even done the market research and found there is no demand for tanks of this style at what it would cost to supply them.

There is actually very little money to be made in building glass boxes. The standard 10 gallon tank is called a 10 gallon Leader. Ever wonder why? Do you know what a "Loss Leader" is?

Same goes for aquatic plants. I happen to live in an area where aquatic plants are pretty popular. But in a metro area of over 1.5 million people there is actually only one LFS that carries a decent selection of plants and accessories. I would have to assume given the availability of mail order and the Internet that that indicates the local economy can support one LFS with a plant selection.

When you own a business you can't stock it with what you THINK the people want. You have to stock what people will buy. I happen to be on another Aquarium Forum where is seems the rankest of newbies come. The questions they ask almost make me gag. But those people who are for the most part "trying" to grow aquatic plants represent a slim majority of people who own aquariums. This forum is the 99.9% of people who own aquariums. You can't make a living selling specialty items to 0.1% of the population at mass market prices. Unless you charge high prices selling to 0.1% of the population is a very bad idea.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

BlueRam said:


> A few stores in my area are selling tanks at cost. Guess it drives the rest of the business...


Most of the stores that are around here do that too. That's what's known as a loss-leader. They sell tanks at cost or at a small loss to get you into the store buying other things that they make quite a nice profict on. Almost all good businesses selling goods use this marketing method.

I doubt anyone's going to offer ADA tanks at cost anytime soon though. It's a premium product and those come at premium prices.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Rex, I'm not talking about GM making a custom car. If scolley can build one as a one off, what makes you think a huge company like AGA can't build one...without devoting an assembly line to it. As far as R&D, they should already have the mathematics figured out about glass and silcone and how they relate to the strength of various dimensions...they make aquariums. I'm sure they already know how much strength a rimless aquarium has because they choose to add rims, and so I'm sure they know how much strength that rim has. They HAVE to have already done this research because they are making strong tanks based on these values. They have pictures and dimensions to look at and know it can be done..just visit the ADA website. And I'm not talking about filling warehouses full of the things. I'm talking about offering them on a website, which involves like NO overhead, and seeing how orders go. If no orders are made they are out what, $500-600 max on their prototype? If orders are made, they can take orders and build them as they can, maybe even have a small waiting list. If more orders are made, they could produce them. They don't have to start off on day one with a stockpile of ADA style aquariums and then hope people will clear their inventory. It can be done. There are no rules saying they can't approach it this way. But I'm sure they love having people that defend their practices and thinking that it will cost $100,000 to develop one and that they would have to make 1,000 units to make one. 

Scolley could start selling them out of his house if he wanted to. Scolley could afford to build one unit. Surely AGA can give it a try if they want to. How much greater is scolley's training, resources or facilities than AGAs? They aren't some crippled little upstart. Maybe they need to hire scolley if they are so disabled. 

I've ranted enough, and it's obvious we agree to disagree. I won't mention this again. I just don't like the idea of people defending big businesses by saying they all have to take second morgages on their manufacturing plants just to do something right. That mentality is why we stand in line at stores to buy crap made of 100% soft plastic that breaks before we get it home. We not only accept it, we've been conditioned to DEFEND it.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

You can always fly to San Francisco and buy a real ADA glass tank from this LFS :icon_bigg I did not check the prices, it won't be cheap.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I emailed them yesterday :icon_bigg


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

random_alias said:


> Scolley could start selling them out of his house if he wanted to.


A quick google shows me that minimum wage in Conn is $7.10 an hour. 
Any guesses as to what such tanks would cost, if *Scolley* agrees to work for minimum?
I'm not sure, but I'm guessing he spent _at least_ a good 15-20 hours on that puppy!


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

and I am sure Steve makes WAY more than the minimum wage :wink:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Oceanic will build that tank for you. They had done the engineering work. 

Oceanic and AGA are both owned by Central Garden & Pet Company, who also own other aquarium and pet industry companies. Not only do they own these manufacturer's but they also own distribution companies. 

From their website 



> Central Garden & Pet Company is a leading innovator, marketer and producer of quality branded products for use in the consumer and professional pet and garden supplies markets. Through a portfolio of more than a dozen leading brands and a dedicated sales and logistics network, Central’s goal is to be a high performing growth company that innovates, markets and produces quality branded products that are #1 or #2 in their markets.


What you are asking for would not even show as a blip on their sales. In fact custom work such as you desire does toss a monkey wrench in their production scheduling. That, among other reasons is whay there are smaller specialty tank builders.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

random_alias - if this is what you want...

"high quality rimless glass aquarium with very clean minimal silicon for a fair price"​
Then IMO, living in NC, you only have a few reasonable options:

1) Build it - bad option for anyone that does not want to spend far more money, and far more time, than they thought would be required. Don't even think about it for the purposes of minimizing cost unless you are ready to spend more that you plan for. I'll provide details on that when I write it all up later.

2) Take grandmasteroffool' suggestion and get it from aquariumobsessed.com, as I mentioned earlier. If I had bought my tank from them, and factored in the extreme cost of shipping, I would have spent a bit more money. But I also would have had the benefit of having a higher quality end product, and maybe having a life during the time it took to build the alternative.

3) Get an ADA from ADG, but you'll have to wait a long time. And the total cost (with shipping) will probably be more than that from aquariumobsessed.com.

4) As suggested by gnaster, get Oceanic do it for you. They will. And the best part is you won't have to pay shipping if you get it from one of their local distribution channels - your LFS. This is a great, lowest cost option. You just have to find a LFS that will get them to do it. They can. And do.

5) Set your sights lower.


I think that about sums it up. Good luck.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I just sent Aquarium Obsessed an email about a 30x18x30 low-iron, trimless tank. We'll see what happens with that. I also lucked out in that my cousin's shop is an Oceanic distributor (listed on the Oceanic website.) He said I can order through him and pick it up there. I have about 10 days to make up my mind....


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> When you own a business you can't stock it with what you THINK the people want. You have to stock what people will buy.


That exactly what I meant before. You don't just put things out on the shelf you like and hope people will buy them. You put out what people WILL buy. It's called moving stock. Turnover and cash flow is the name of the game. I've learned so much about the LFS industry from my cousin. They've had the shop in their family since the 60s, and he's showed me the good, the bad, and the ugly. Even if it's completely the opposite of what I expected, it's always the truth. Come to think of it, that's pretty much the way Rex is too....


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I just sent Aquarium Obsessed an email about a 30x18x30 low-iron, trimless tank. We'll see what happens with that. I also lucked out in that my cousin's shop is an Oceanic distributor (listed on the Oceanic website.) He said I can order through him and pick it up there. I have about 10 days to make up my mind....


Just be sure and get shipping charges for both. I think that will help you make up your mind very quickly.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

scolley said:


> Just be sure and get shipping charges for both. I think that will help you make up your mind very quickly.


That I did. Because of our "pleco situation," the low-iron glass tank is going to be the only way to go...the tank itself is going to be expensive and shipping, well, I can only imagine. Oceanic will probably be the winner. Maybe my cousin can get it for me at cost.

Granted, the dimensions I'm looking at aren't at big as your's, but do you have any estimates of what the cost will be?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> but do you have any estimates of what the cost will be?


I wish I did. But as I recall, there was no shipping charge at all for the Oceanic. It just came in with the retailer's regular shipment.

But from AquariumObsessed it was somewhere between around $500. Could have been a little less, maybe a little more. I just remember that the tank and shipping charges totaled approximately $1,000. Which, when I added that up, was the exact moment when I said "Hey maybe I could build one... "

Too much money for me.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I (and the parents since it's "their" tank...not one of my planted tanks) could bite the bullet with $500. $250 a piece is alright since I will be the one building the cherry stand/canopy for it, buying the equipement, setting it up, moving the fish out of the 29gal (that's going to be hell,) and doing most of the general mainentance.. I'll talk to my cousin on Monday afternoon and see what kind of price he can get on the Oceanic. Will report back!

Just to make sure, is there a specific name for the clean silicone seams? I know I want the edges ground and polished, trimless (frameless?), 1-2" eurobracing.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I believe they call it "razor seams" and you definatly want to specify clear silicone if that's what you want.

BTW though, I'm not sure Oceanic will do the razor seams. I've never seen it offered. Better ask, if it matters.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I forgot - are you sure you want Eurobracing? Don't ask for it if you don't want a glass rim along the inside top of the tank. It probably is a way to bring the price down though, since it will allow thinner glass.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes, I want eurobracing. I'll be making a short canopy to match the stand instead of using a pendant so the rim will be covered up slightly (so it looks like a living curio.) Hopefully standard plate glass can be used for the bracing. You're correct in that the intent was to bring down the cost, using 3/8" instead of 1/2", etc.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I just wanted to drop in a late point about ordering a tank from one of the commercial vendors, rather than building one. You get a warrenty for a few years. Just one of those small things that you hope never is needed. 

Nothing against you Scolley, I still think highly of your effort and the results. roud:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> I just wanted to drop in a late point about ordering a tank from one of the commercial vendors, rather than building one. You get a warrenty for a few years. Just one of those small things that you hope never is needed.
> 
> Nothing against you Scolley, I still think highly of your effort and the results. roud:


Sean, none taken. IMO, if you can get what you want, at a price you can afford, you would be quite foolish to build yourself. Why give up warranty and in all likelihood, superior construction of the product?


----------



## Quincymom (May 8, 2005)

random_alias said:


> The good thing about ADA tanks is that they let me know they exist. That's a big plus for me. Also, they aren't one-off jobs where I have to pay for someone to do something when I'm not sure if they even know what silicone is. There aren't many tank fabs around here.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations. I'll check them out.
> 
> ...


Don't know where in NC you live , but I am in Charlotte and there is an excellent store here. Very, very pricey of course. I am torn between saving money online and supporting a local business.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I flew to Charlotte once on a field trip :icon_bigg 

Wow, maybe I _am_ in the sticks!


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

I thought Oceanic rimless tanks worked out to be more expensive than the ADA tanks from ADG and that is the whole reason Jeff Senske began selling them?? He originally was hoping to get Oceanic to start a line of rimless tanks I thought. 

Can anyone tell me how rimless tanks comare pricewise to the fancy starfire glass tanks the reef people buy with bevelled edges and all the bells and whistles?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, it looks like if you want to buy an ADA-style tank online or mailorder for a fair price, you should buy from ADA. I contacted Aqua Forest Aquarium and the estimates they are quoting sound very reasonable.

I've accepted the fact that there isn't going to be any mass production response anytime soon and I'm thankful that there are people out there willing to service this niche, either by supplying ADA equipment or by custom fabricating tanks or lily pipes. It's much appreciated.

I'd like to know if anyone has personal experience with an ADA tank. They have "regular clarity" glass and then they have the super clear stuff. I, of course, cannot afford the super clear stuff. I'd like to know if ADA regular clarity is the same as standard AGA glass or if it's a little clearer than most. The 120-P is what I'm looking at getting. It's 48x18x18 and made of 8mm glass. Will 8mm without the center brace bow much? Also, have you ever seen an ADA tank that had edges glued inside the top to sit glass covers on?

I'll run these questions by AFA but it would be nice if someone that actually used an AGA would comment on them or maybe even share pictures of one in a "normal" house


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

RA, I can get something very similar for much less.

Contact me off list.
I have access to 1-2,3,5 and 10 gal sizes.

The 2-3 gal sizes are very nice.
They will run about 30$ or so. Shipping will cost a bit more than normal shipping due to packing.

The tanks have bent front panels and beveled edges, no trim etc.
I can send you a pic also.

I have 10 such tanks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I spoke to senske about oceanic building a true rimless tank. He told me that they built him one and decided that because of liability that they would not continue to make them. Oceanic makes a "trimless" tank, but I am not quite sure what that looks like?

It looks like our two choices are ADG, which offer a very small selection IMO, or get one built at ...obsessed.

More research.....

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I sent 3 nice rimless tanks to RA yesteerday, but there are no more left now.

ADA does make a nice looking tank! Buy that!!
Call Jeff up and see!

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

ADA does make some beautiful stuff. Unfortunately, they just dont have the sizes that I want.

Has anyone heard anything bad about aquariumobsessed?

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

What size are you looking for?

I think the 75 gal is a nice looking tank for a good price.
I might be getting one.

I have custom made 40 cubes with 3/8" thick glass, beveled edging, black silicone, very nice.

I'd like a rimless, braceless 6ft tank though, 20Hx24Dx 72L. I'm afraid I'll need 1/2" glass though, so I'll likely go acrylic(and 1/2 front panels).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I got a quote from aquarium obsessed for two tanks...

36x18x22

48x18x24

Both starphire glass and both completely rimless and trimless.

I was quoted at under $1,500 total for both tanks shipped to my door in philly.

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

480$ + 100$ shipping for a 48x20x18(or close, ~75 gal) ADA rimless tank(most places in the USA), Or 480$ for me here locally. :tongue: 
If you want the $$, PM me off thread.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Tom,

I am looking for the sizes I mentioned. I wouldnt be looking to buy till summer of next year, so hopefully I will have a couple more options by then.

jB


----------

